
Nepal bans solo, disabled and underaged climbers from scaling Mount Everest - DoreenMichele
https://www.upi.com/Top_News/World-News/2017/12/30/Nepal-bans-solo-disabled-climbers-from-scaling-Mount-Everest/5141514650056/
======
mc32
I would tend to agree with the US ambassador that they might want to do an
ability test rather than filter on perceived disability. I think that would be
fairer, and given this is not a kiddie ride at an amusement park, I imagine
they would be able to have a system to test some minimums.

That said, they are a sovereign country and it is just tourism and thus they
can make their own arbitrary rules. There are many other peaks to climb.

